# Huge old breaker 4000 amp



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

That still in use?

Lots of scrap value right there....:wink:


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Getting rebuilt. 2 of them in service and this is the spare


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Lasted a long time with a 10/53 date.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

And its continuous 4000A current as well. Way cool. Looks like it will last many more years.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MotoGP1199 said:


> And its continuous 4000A current as well. Way cool. Looks like it will last many more years.


Properly maintained and service with a new OCP device.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Getting fitted with quick trip units to lower the fault current in the downstream breakers in the gear they feed during maintenance. These are service breakers. Also fitting it up with remote racking equipment. 

Here is the new trip unit. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

VELOCI3 said:


> Getting fitted with quick trip units to lower the fault current in the downstream breakers in the gear they feed during maintenance. These are service breakers. Also fitting it up with remote racking equipment.
> 
> Here is the new trip unit.
> 
> ...


We install AC Pros all the time.


----------

